# Llagas Creek Track(still in business?)



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered track through Greg Posta at RGSRR Hobbies March 22nd. He says they back ordered it all. I tried to call Llagas Creek and all the numbers are out of service except one and it doesn't accept calls, just messages. Anyone have any info on these people?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Unless Bill Mai died in the last week they are still in business. I ordered some NG flex track for a customer and had it delivered in 10 days... The order went in April 15. I do know that he just had all the assembly jigs delivered to the new track builder withing the last 30-45 days so there was an initial back log. Delivery of switches still seems to be backed up.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I ordered from Greg because he has always been reliable and I know him personally. RGSRR Hobbies is still listed as a dealer on the Llagas web site. I guess some dealers are preferenced over others. I have no idea why the Llagas phone number have been disconnected. It just seems strange.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John - I suspect that your order suffered the same fate as some of mine in the past. [a] Dealer sends order to Bill M. * Bill gets distracted and fails to generate sales order in Quickbooks, track assembler and switch builder do not get work order [c] customer's order is in limbo until someone stirs the pot. I called Gregory and he will see the "track builder" in a day or two in Tampa. I don't think I got "special" treatment, just got lucky with a 2 box track order for items that were already on the shelf. I have had your experience many times during the 15 years I have been a dealer for Llagas Creek Rys traxk.*


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

They seem to be about the only company that offers code 215 rail. Every other website that I look at shows code 250 and 332, but no code 215. I have a few pieces of their code 215 nickle silver that I've had since the mid 1990s, I've never used it because I've been using their aluminum rail. It's nice stuff!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Answer on lsc


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Answer on lsc


I wonder why the answer can't be here too????
Too bad.
Googled lsc and came up with Library Services Centre, and Life Science Centre, but couldn't find the answer there at all!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

David Leech said:


> I wonder why the answer can't be here too????
> Too bad.
> Googled lsc and came up with Library Services Centre, and Life Science Centre, but couldn't find the answer there at all!
> All the best,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


Large scale central?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I wonder why the answer can't be here too????


(Maybe he didn't want to type it twice?)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

OK - ENOUGH ALREADY - I talked to Dave and Gregory Posta BEFORE I made my first post.. Here is what he put on the other site... not clear he is a member here.
==========
Gentlemen,

To paraphrase Mark Twain, "recent reports of our demise have been greatly exaggerated". I'm Dave Queener, and I assemble and ship Llagas Creek flex track for my friends Bill Mai and Gary Broeder. I'm pleased to tell you that after his recovery from serious illness, Llagas Creek's turnout builder, Tom King, is once again producing turnouts from his California workshop, with Gary assisting him with the back orders. Most orders for flex track, rail and tie strip now get shipped within 1-2 business days from my shop here in Tennessee. Bill Mai, having retired from his plastics business in Baltimore, is now co-coordinating orders from his new home in St. Augustine, Florida. Bill and I will also be at the 2014 Garden Railway Convention in Tampa this week. We hope to meet many of you there.

Cheers,

Dave Queener, Owner
Cumberland Model Engineering
_for_ Bill Mai, Owner
Llagas Creek Railways


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hee hee... I thought that first letter was an "I" and found Interactive Storm Center and Internet Scrabble Club... no luck with them either.

Now I have gone to LargeScaleCentral, but my being totally unfamiliar with their site, I am bewildered with the large number of forums and threads involved.

Anybody have a link directly to this "answer"?

EDIT: NEVER MIND the answer is quoted above just before I hit send


----------

